# Insecure or expired jre.



## Bob_Scott365 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was messing with proxy servers earlier today for the first time. After this I loadaed a funky snooker which I always play and I'm getting a warning as its loading saying "Insecure or expired jre." my security settings won't allow this to work, can't be much could you shead any light on this please???????


----------



## Bob_Scott365 (Mar 22, 2013)

I switched back to normal server and this problem arose!!!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

try downloading the newest version of Java.


----------



## Bob_Scott365 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes no probs mate just uninstalled and reinstalled, was this something to do with me using the proxy server today???? They work but very slow, What do you think of them???? But did using the proxy do something to the java???? If you can understand my ramblings???


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

proxy servers are designed to be slow; they are making a lot of hops......is the game working now?


----------



## Bob_Scott365 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah but just normally, haven't used proxy again scared,, are them proxys bad for virus and spyware????


----------



## Bob_Scott365 (Mar 22, 2013)

what are they best free proxy servers to use???


----------

